# freezing cooked organ meats?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I do it all the time with no problems at all - although you are a braver woman than I am if you can stand the smell of boiling tripe!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

fjm, thank you! that gives me a lot of relief with my crazy schedule. i'm always worried about not having enough for the next meal - now i know i could cook it and pack it away for at least a week at a time.

tripe isn't the only bad smelling one; last night i cooked kidney. yuck!!:yuck: but she loves it so who am i to complain? lol


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

*No problem freezing cooked organ meat*

I freeze cooked chicken hearts and livers all the time, it works just like any other cooked meat. They don't smell too bad while cooking...five years into cooking my own dog food and I'm still trying to get up the guts to cook kidney and tripe.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have found bags of frozen tripe in smallish chunks locally - I tip a few into the bowls, cover them them and leave them to defrost, then whip the plate off the top and put the bowl on the floor without looking or breathing! It's gone in seconds, so the smell does not linger long. Don't think I could cope with cooking the stuff!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Where can you get green tripe in the US? Is canned OK?


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

]


CT Girl said:


> Where can you get green tripe in the US? Is canned OK?


i know someone who uses canned tripe. i actually never saw it myself so i wouldn't even know where in the supermarket to find it.

two days ago i cooked up a couple of pounds of liver and heart. i weighed out 1/2 packages, bagged them individually, then bagged all the little packets in one big freezer bag. it's working like a charm!! and, yesterday, i forgot to take out enough for the day. took it out right away and was thrilled that within 2 hours it was defrosted. i'm so glad to be doing this for jessie. so far :fingers-crossed: it seems to be agreeing with her stomach and she's not showing signs of gastric discomfort as often. will see how she is as time goes on!


----------



## PoodleChick (Dec 30, 2009)

The canned tripe wouldn't be found in a human market. I think she is talking about Tripett brand canned tripe. Either lamb or beef. Well, I think the beef is actually a different brand, now that I think about it, but I have only bought lamb tripe. 
You can get the tripe online at Clean Run.


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

If you live in, or near, a large metroploitan city you can get fresh tripe in ethnic food markets. I haven't been able to cope with it, but it's cheap and I've seen it sold in supermarkets catering to Chinese and East Indian cultures. I'm not in the US but I imagine many of your large cities have diverse populations as well.


----------



## PoodleChick (Dec 30, 2009)

No, here the tripe sold in markets is boiled and bleached. It is not raw green tripe. Not suitable for feeding to dogs. Well, I suppose it would not hurt them, but it isn't what people are usually referring to when they talk about feeding tripe.


----------

